# Bridge report



## Steve Fifer (Nov 24, 2019)

Went across the Big Mac about noon today headed to Thanksgiving with the kids. Not a single duck to be seen at the bridge. Sorry to inform the diver hunters in Saginaw Bay or Erie but they aren't hanging by the bridge.


----------



## iceman321 (Jan 10, 2011)

Well that sucks. Thanks for crushing my hopes. Lol.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

*


----------



## vmanly (Sep 22, 2010)

Any updates after the big storm?



Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Outdoor Gal (Sep 9, 2008)

I watch the Whitefish Point bird counts and today was a huge migration day for longtails,, close to14,000 were counted.


----------



## Jerry Lamb (Aug 3, 2015)

I heard lots of geese were moving yesterday.


----------



## Gnoyes (Jan 23, 2013)

No birds at the bridge Friday or Sunday.


----------



## fishdip (Dec 29, 2010)

Gnoyes said:


> No birds at the bridge Friday or Sunday.


Thanks for reporting 👍


----------



## vmanly (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update. I figured that storm would have moved some birds. Im crossing on friday ill update when i do.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Serious question…why is the bridge area such a big indicator of the migration? Do all ducks from Canada stop and gather up there? Thanks


----------



## webbedconnection (Jan 13, 2006)

Few birds at the Big Mac Bridge because they're down here!! And probably more to come!


----------



## vmanly (Sep 22, 2010)

I hunt in the UP. It just gives me an idea of what the hunt might be like in that area at that time. 

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## puregreen (Oct 23, 2010)

vmanly said:


> I hunt in the UP. It just gives me an idea of what the hunt might be like in that area at that time.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I agree with you.But I enjoy reading the reports and hope to make it back up first part of November.


----------



## vmanly (Sep 22, 2010)

Crossed yesterday minimal birds seen. I was surprised not to see more action over the weekend. It was also calm with minimal winds but still great to get out.

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

vmanly said:


> Crossed yesterday minimal birds seen. I was surprised not to see more action over the weekend. It was also calm with minimal winds but still great to get out.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


The eastern UP could be on fire


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

A friend is still shooting bluewings close to the bridge

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## Brien maeder (Mar 12, 2013)

bheary said:


> A friend is still shooting bluewings close to the bridge
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


We hunted out of Standish this past weekend not many divers spotted we hunted the marsh areas and layout boat in the open water just to nice for ducks my boy got his first white winged scoter and redhead so not a waste


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

There are still lots of birds above the bridge. I could not even fit them all in a pic.


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Maybe 200 birds to the east of thr Bridge on the shoals, too far to tell. My guess would be old squaw. Couple swans to the west

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

From other pics I have seen shows the chenaux's are holding red heads and squaws 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Tapatalk


----------

